# Peut-on nettoyer un lect/grav DVD Mac G5 de poussières fines



## gerardB (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis quelques temps le lecteur DVD de mon G5 2x2Ghz ne lisait pas tous mes disques, mais bon, je me disais que ça venait de disques mal gravés...
Depuis 3 jours j'ai décidé d'aspirer l'excès de poussières très fines provenant de ponçage de plâtre!! Même protégé du chantier, pendant lequel je n'avais pas d'autre choix que de travailler (en free lance), le Mac a morflé.

Le jour même, mon Mac a des problèmes et me demande de démarrer sur mon DVD d'install Tiger, pour réparation!! 
IMPOSSIBLE que mon lecteur lise le DVD avec lequel j'ai installé mon système!! Depuis mon Mac à basculé du coté sombre (écran noir, avec plein de chiffre "Kernel, etc....).
J'ai pu tester mon disque de boot sur un autre Mac G5, il est très bien lu (j'ai réparé mon disque en l'installant dans cet autre Mac, mais une fois remonté sur ma machine, ça continue à foirer, mais ça, ce sera l'objet d'un autre post...)

Je voudrais nettoyer ce lecteur DVD, qui lit certain DVD mais pas d'autre. Je pense que c'est la crasse, parce que j'ai du remuer de la poussière en aspirant et amplifier le problème, mais si quelqu'un a une expérience similaire, avec une autre source d'ennui, je suis preneur...

Merci d'avance à tous et à toutes.


----------



## ROB 59 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
Il existe dans le commerce des bombes depoussierante
dont on peut moduler l'intensite.
Voir aussi un produit specifique pour nettoyer la lentille du lecteur
egalement des microaspirateurs pour nettoyage de microelectronique.


----------



## gerardB (20 Juillet 2008)

Merci Rob,
je n'ai jamais ouvert un lecteur DVD, y a t-il des précaution particulières à prendre?? Est-ce que le nettoyage de la lentille se fait facilement???

Merci d'avance


----------



## ROB 59 (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
Tout depend en fait de l'acces au lecteur si il est munis d'un capot ou pas
comme je n'ais pas encore intervenus sur le mien, il faut en fait regarder la doc technique du G5 pour le savoir.
de plus dans une tour il ait generalement extractible.


----------

